# Walker Mower Snowblower Videos and Pics!



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought I'd add a snowblower to the equipment section. Any questions just ask!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That thing's pretty powerful! It looked like you had a bit of snow there too...nice vid!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, and yeah....that was a fair amount of snow. The amount of snow was not the problem, it was that damned wind!


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Quick question is that the single stage? Was checking these things out before i got my johndeere's, there nice machines


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes it is the single stage. I'll throw another vid on youtube, and put up the link.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Geez that thing seemed to work a lot better than the onces we use at the company I work for. Ours always seem to clog up so damn easily and yours just blew right through that stuff very impressive.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

OK, I've got another video on youtube for you guys. Most people know how to look under my user name....but I will post the link for the other people.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like that thing works great. Have fun with it this season.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

How much did the snow blower cost, that thing blows the snow awesome. I was thinking about getting one but havnt started pricing them.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

ACA L&L;903344 said:


> How much did the snow blower cost, that thing blows the snow awesome. I was thinking about getting one but havnt started pricing them.


It is supposed to cost 1,600-1,700$........BUT........I found this one and another one used for 300$ each. Had to drive 900 miles round trip, but it was worth it. The snowblower is OLDer, like pre 2001. Not sure on how old it is. I had to do some fixin and make the lift handle, stuff like that. wesport


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

wannabeplowing;902887 said:


> Geez that thing seemed to work a lot better than the onces we use at the company I work for. Ours always seem to clog up so damn easily and yours just blew right through that stuff very impressive.


This is the first storm I have used it in and it was super cold, dry and fluffy. It was about -27 with the wind chill. I am not sure how it will work on a wet soggy snow, but I think it will do just fine! That thing spins so fast I can't see it being a problem. (for the usually puny snows we get)


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;903324 said:


> Looks like that thing works great. Have fun with it this season.


Thanks!

It will be a little more fun when I get used to it. It is definately a different beast.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks awesome, that's my plan if we ever switch to walkers, now you just need a cab, maybe rig up a heater.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Believe it or not.....Cab WAS my next thing to do....

With this setup I think that the cab may not be needed. I had so many layers on I was actually comfortable. I am only on it for a few minutes at a time, then back to my warm truck. If I can handle 30-40mph winds this time out I think I will save my $$ for now and just load up on the clothes!:yow!:



Wesley's Lawn;903993 said:


> Looks awesome, that's my plan if we ever switch to walkers, now you just need a cab, maybe rig up a heater.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I wanted to see how the unit turned around. You made a path but did it get stuck backing out or turning? That thing really blew snow though!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I usually just back up to an intersection, or the end or whatever. If the snow is really deep, and a long way from the end/or intersection I would just lift it up a little and make a spot to turn around. If anybody complains about me driving it on their lawn....hell it is a lawn mower! If I keep the drive tires on a solid surface or clear spot I also could just *whip* the tail over the un-cleared snow. My wife didn't record me turning or else I would put that vid up too. Maybe next snow.



WIPensFan;904053 said:


> I wanted to see how the unit turned around. You made a path but did it get stuck backing out or turning? That thing really blew snow though!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool snowblower. Doesnt seem to bog down in that deep powder. How many hp is that?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

18hp, and yeah if I keep the rpm's up it does well.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

masternate42;904136 said:


> 18hp, and yeah if I keep the rpm's up it does well.


wow nice, glad it works well for ya.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

well, I did break a Deck Support Arm.....but that has nothing to do with the blower. The piece was rusty and allready cracked, So I think it was doomed to break sometime. I welded it to get through the storm and have the new parts on the way.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

bump this up...I've got an update I'll type out later today/night. did some fixin


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok here ya go.....got a set of skinny rims/tires * BEFORE & AFTER*


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

You can see the new Deck Support Arms. I did not take any pics of that process....I was In a hurry.


I will answer a question now.....YES the skinny tires are what I was after. If I was to put tire chains on the fatter summer tires I would have had to space them out from the mower an inch or so. That would have made my tires wider than my snowblower, and I did not want that. ALSO, I think that skinny tires do better in slick conditions than fat ones. And yeah, I will be getting chains ready so I did not care about the tread on the new tires.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to bumperoo this old thread. I still have and love this setup! Pics to come.
By the way the deck lift arm broke a SECOND time. poopy weak design. I have a few places with wicked cracks that I kept finding.
I used this machine the other day and it worked fine, once I got some "heat" into my fuel. Turns out slushy fuel don't work the best.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is a pic from last winter with the chains on. They made everything work soooo much better. No more slipping off of sidewalks and getting stuck.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I just sold my single stage and got a 2 stage for my walker, full cab and chains also. LOVE IT


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

what a nice setup! i would love to have a toy like that


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Very cool! I'm surprised at the amount of power that thing has, and how fast you were able to move through it. I thought for sure I would see alot of backing up and punching through.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

paponte;1187839 said:


> Very cool! I'm surprised at the amount of power that thing has, and how fast you were able to move through it. I thought for sure I would see alot of backing up and punching through.


Ohhh, that's nothing! Last year I was punching through 2-3' drifts with the snow comming over the top of the blower.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is a new video from the other day.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

If you notice that I put on some larger new skid shoes.......they suck. Wore em out the past 3 days. We ended up getting about 8"+ the night after this video was shot. I made the mistake of not recording any of those drives. Long story short, the shoes did not last worth a darn. The old wheels may go back on...:realmad:


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Honestly I thought this thread would have more input/action. Is anybody even reading/watching this?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Tried watching the new vid but the music hurt my ears so I had to stop.LOL


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

local radio for ya, It's way better than the rest of our stations!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

That one is a little better for you! very little audio from inside the truck.....sorry about that.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

And another vid. My camera shut itself off...so the entire drive wasn't recorded. Oh well.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

your hazard lights were driving me crazy in that vid!!!! haha Sweet machine though


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, that street is crazy....so the hazards go on!


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

flatlander42;902890 said:


> OK, I've got another video on youtube for you guys. Most people know how to look under my user name....but I will post the link for the other people.


 That thing can throw some snow. Great vid.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Another video for you all. This is from last year before I had the tiny tires and chains...otherwise the same machine.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Thats awesome, really moves some snow! I am kind of nervous about using our almost new walker in the snow though. I would like to buy one maybe 5 years old or so in good shape and use it mostly for snow blowing.

Nice set up!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't be scared!!! It's just one more thing that they are made for!

Just don't abuse it, and you'll be just fine!

I sit mine in front of my heater for a few hours so there is never any snow/ice on the machine over night. And I'll give er a good rinse as soon as the temps allow. I don't think it is tooooo hard on it.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

flatlander42;1199429 said:


> Don't be scared!!! It's just one more thing that they are made for!
> 
> Just don't abuse it, and you'll be just fine!
> 
> I sit mine in front of my heater for a few hours so there is never any snow/ice on the machine over night. And I'll give er a good rinse as soon as the temps allow. I don't think it is tooooo hard on it.


Ya, unfortunately its not me who would be running it but one of my guys. As I am sure you know/have read employees are anything but nice to equipment. =(


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, that is the one benifit I have goin for me!

You do have to be careful!


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

flatlander, I used to have a single stage for my 20 hp Walker. Never used it for much other than playing around because I have bigger equipment and I have since sold the blower. I took an old set of narrow turf tires, drilled them for 1\4" bolts, put washers and nuts on both sides, installed a set of tubes and away I went. The bolts sticking out about 1/4" were amazing for traction and much nicer than tire chains.


----------



## tntstinomite (Sep 16, 2010)

does that blower clean down to cement?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

tntstinomite;1200168 said:


> does that blower clean down to cement?


For the most part yes. It does not like when it has been driven on much tho. It can get down past it sometimes.......most of the times there is some tracks still left.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

cantoo;1200075 said:


> flatlander, I used to have a single stage for my 20 hp Walker. Never used it for much other than playing around because I have bigger equipment and I have since sold the blower. I took an old set of narrow turf tires, drilled them for 1\4" bolts, put washers and nuts on both sides, installed a set of tubes and away I went. The bolts sticking out about 1/4" were amazing for traction and much nicer than tire chains.


hmm.....my chains are about 1/2 shot.......do you have any pics?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Here is mine ready for winter.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

looks great!

have you had any lift arm problems?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

which lift arm?? THat one is a two stage so it goes up with the implement hitch electrically.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I use to have the single stage blower, I loved it always did well for me.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

The lift arms are where you slide any implement onto your machine. Ya know, the deals that slide into your decks and such.....

I must be the only one with bad luck.....and crappy concrete!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

never had too much problems with those. I know the single stage goes directly onto the arms. Two stage I usually put down them bump it up once to keep it from catching.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes that is a peanut butter jar/container.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Either this site is messed up....or it is my computer. It won't show my posts, so sorry about the mess of posts.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

So, I have broke a few cross links on my tire chains. I am going to try and squeeze the rest of the season out of em. Last year our last snow was feb 20th.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

well...The chains did end up bustin up. They lasted for two winters, not to shabby for cheapo tractor supply chains!


----------



## Jwillads (Feb 17, 2014)

I have an asphalt driveway and can't use chains. Does anybody have experience running a Walker with a two stage without chains? My driveway is pretty flat.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

We ran two units for about five seasons with the all terrain tires and they worked well traction wise. But after about year two we started having lots of issues with all aspects of the set up from sensors acting up on the tractor to issues with the lift on the implement hitch and the blower itself started giving us lots of trouble including the chain coming off of the drive and lots of bearings. We kept them going but eventually unloaded the blowers and bought a kubota to blow drives with. I love my walkers and have five of them but IMO they are not built for continuos snow blower use and are more suited to doing your own driveway . And mostly what they are engineered to do cut grass


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

We use 2 Walkers very heavily for snow (snow only, no mowing). We actually took off the catchers and built stainless steel boxes that we put bags of salt in (for weight) and shovels. We use both the 2 stage blowers 42" for deeper snows and plows for the lighter snows. They are the ultimate snow removal machine for sidewalks. They appear to be even better than the Ventracs (we don't own a Ventrac) in my opinion because of their zero turn maneuverability. We are looking to invest in a new Walker with a 36" blower for smaller HOA walks. It is key to maintain them because the Winter is hard on them. We highly recommend them. They are awesome.


----------



## Jameswestonis (Dec 17, 2013)

dycproperties;1762560 said:


> We ran two units for about five seasons with the all terrain tires and they worked well traction wise. But after about year two we started having lots of issues with all aspects of the set up from sensors acting up on the tractor to issues with the lift on the implement hitch and the blower itself started giving us lots of trouble including the chain coming off of the drive and lots of bearings. We kept them going but eventually unloaded the blowers and bought a kubota to blow drives with. I love my walkers and have five of them but IMO they are not built for continuos snow blower use and are more suited to doing your own driveway . And mostly what they are engineered to do cut grass


dycproperties, how many hours per season did you put on your walkers? We have two and are debating using them this winter. Ours would primarily be used for drift days, probably not every storm.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

We used them 150-200 per season for snow


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://topeka.craigslist.org/grd/4658306898.html


----------

